# Routing irregular shaped pieces



## Lakelad (Jan 19, 2011)

I am new to routing and have a bench top router table and want to route an irregularly shaped piece using the table. I notice in videos online that most people doing this sort of thing have a pin which they can lean the work against while routing. My table does not have a pin, can the irregular shape still be accomplished. I am only going to do a round over on the piece.
Thanks, Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

You can add a starter/safety pin to your router table very easy, just drill a hole and tap it out to fit a brass bolt in ,without the head..it's best to have one on your table so it's worth the time to do it...


========



Lakelad said:


> I am new to routing and have a bench top router table and want to route an irregularly shaped piece using the table. I notice in videos online that most people doing this sort of thing have a pin which they can lean the work against while routing. My table does not have a pin, can the irregular shape still be accomplished. I am only going to do a round over on the piece.
> Thanks, Gary


----------



## Lakelad (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, how about placement of the pin?
Gary


----------



## Lakelad (Jan 19, 2011)

Another question I have is where do you get the pins. Looks like a real easy solution, I appreciate the help.
Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Can't say for sure without seeing a snapshot of your router plate, but the norm is to the right of the router bit about 2" to 2 1/2" from the bit.
Brass pin, stop by a ACE hardware store pickup a brass bolt, a long one with some clear shank on it (without threads)cut it off and put a slot in it .
You only need to end up with about 1/2" threads on one end and slot on the other end..so to say you need to cut off some threads and the other also...

You can also buy a lawn mower wheel bolt, that's a shoulder type at ACE and all you need to do is cut off the head..

========



Lakelad said:


> Thanks, how about placement of the pin?
> Gary


----------



## Lakelad (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all of you help. I need to visit the hardware store.
Gary


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Lakelad said:


> Thanks for all of you help. I need to visit the hardware store.
> Gary


Just another thought. A nylon spacer with a bolt makes a nice one also.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more way, pickup a Allen Cap screw, push on some hard plastic tubing over the cap screw..in that way you don't need to cut off the bolt or the head..

Both items from ACE hardware...


=========



jschaben said:


> Just another thought. A nylon spacer with a bolt makes a nice one also.


----------



## Lakelad (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. Need to get to ACE.
Gary


----------

